# Dust collector hose question.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a 20'-4" hose that I hook up to each machine as needed. My problem is it's a pain to disconnect the hose clamp and hook it back up to another machine. The other problem is all my 4" connectors on the machines are not really 4". They are all a little different. Is there a connector that would fit all my machines?


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

The Rockler Dust Right system does what you want. A handle that fits on the end of your hose, and various fittings for your equipment depending on your need. Buy a starter kit and build out from there.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Terry Q said:


> The Rockler Dust Right system does what you want. A handle that fits on the end of your hose, and various fittings for your equipment depending on your need. Buy a starter kit and build out from there.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


+1 on this. The Dust Right machine fittings are Fernco style, so they attach easily at the machine. 
earl


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Check and see if you don't need the mating male to go with the handle. I had the "correct" female on the TS and router table and then switched the fitting on the router table to a "Y" from the "T" one that Rockler shows in their catalog, and the handle doesn't fit it. They do make a "quick-disconnect" female fitting which is tapered and should fit on a small range of fitting OD's - I tried that and felt the connection wasn't that stable. If it's just a matter of the hose clamp, why not try these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K9HDXWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - they're almost as quick as the handle.

The second photo shows the male fitting for the handle, at least the one I have fitted. Rockler apparently changed the handle after I bought that one and it's a little different but I haven't gotten around to measuring and comparing them. But the spring-loaded clamps work well and are quick to put on and off, I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought the hose to pipe adapter at Woodcraft. It fit my jointer but would not fit my Minmax bandsaw as they were the same size. So I put a PVC pipe coupler on my bandsaw which stays on the bandsaw. Now I can plug into either machine.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Join the club of guys with a box full of 4 inch connectors that are mismatched and NOT 4 inches. I finally just stick with the Rockler Dust Right stuff, which seems to fit. The part with the nahdle fits (see pix lower right) over dust outlets on your tools. It stays attached to the hose. Ocasionally I have to wrap a little tape around the male connector to get a tight fit.

Going from small hose to 4 inch, I found connectors that have both the small hose size (2.5 inch and 35mm), and a 4 inch male connector (Pix, lower left). That connector just drop into the female connector with the handle. Suction holds it in place. 

Pull the handle connector off, push it on. Easy, fast. I have a right angle connector with the rubber gasket you tighten up on the out flow connector on the router table. Just long enough so I can slip the handle/connector on and still keep the table near the wall. I have a little bracket to support the extra weight(upper left).

Frustrating to buy stuff that says 4 inch, but isn't. Wish they give the inside and outside diameter so you''d have half a chance to get it right the first time. So I stick with Rockler. One accessory I have come to appreciate is a 3-foot length of 4 inch tube with a floor sweeping attachment (not shown). Slip the handle/connector on the other end and you can really suck up the sawdust. 

The last item is a 4 inch to 2.5 inch Y connector that facilitates air flow. 

Rockler also has a set of connectors you use in a chip collection system. And they have a swivel connector which I put on the input side of the collector so the long hose won't bind.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@DesertRatTom

I have the exact same handle that you have, but that's not what Rockler is selling now

Dust Right® 4'' Quick Change Handle | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

I added a separator before my dust collector and was looking to have the "quick-disconnect" at the input on the separator, using a long and short hose depending on what I was hooked up to. The "new" handle goes on the fitting, but it's not set up for the double step as shown on the T-fitting for the router table. I had this on my table but, based on the recommendation in another thread, switched over to the Y-fitting - my old handle does not fit on the outlet of the new fitting. I haven't tried one of the new handles on the Y-fitting - that would solve one problem, but then I'd have to look at the ends that hook up to the separator - maybe that's where I need to put the spring-loaded clamps. As you say, trying to match dust collection fittings can be frustrating - I thought I was OK sticking with Rockler but that doesn't seen to be the case in this instance.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Join the club of guys with a box full of 4 inch connectors that are mismatched and NOT 4 inches. I finally just stick with the Rockler Dust Right stuff, which seems to fit. The part with the nahdle fits (see pix lower right) over dust outlets on your tools. It stays attached to the hose. Ocasionally I have to wrap a little tape around the male connector to get a tight fit.
> 
> Going from small hose to 4 inch, I found connectors that have both the small hose size (2.5 inch and 35mm), and a 4 inch male connector (Pix, lower left). That connector just drop into the female connector with the handle. Suction holds it in place.
> 
> ...


I need a swivel connector also. I have seen that connector with a handle on before but I didn't know it had the other connectors that go with it. I got my hose at Grizzly and it's the kind that you can stretch out then it goes back when your through with it. I don't like that kind because it hurts the flow of air but taking the hose to the machine it's about the only thing I can do.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

No doubt we all have a similar collection of mismatched parts. It was a quick lesson learned when I bought dust fittings from 3 separate woodworking stores, none of which fit together. Fortunately I could return the majority quickly. In short, a 4" fitting is only 4" in the plumbing world.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a table saw which my quick disconnect fit also but I sold it. Now my Unisaw is a challenge so I have not done anything. So your setup changes over time.

I try to buy all my fittings at one place so I have a better chance of them fitting together.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess I got lucky; I have a 20' clear hose and it fits all of my machines and stays on without using clamps. I also move the hose to each machine as I use it but I just slip the hose off and slip it on the next machine, often while the DC is running if the next machine is setup for the next cut. The only one that I have to secure is the new DeWalt 735 and that's only because it blows so hard it will blow the hose right off. But I use an elastic strap that I can put on and take off in about 5 seconds. It's just the right tension and pulls just hard enough to keep the hose on.

Elastic strap for hose - 








David


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I have nothing but Dust Right, I do the same as you do. All machines are on casters and get moved to the middle of the shop and all have Dust Right adapters as needed and then hooked up to my 20 foot hose. It is then hooked to a Jet dust collector through a Oneida Super Dust Deputy 4" Deluxe Cyclone Separator Kit.

CAD-Man


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've thought several times about the 4 inch Super Dust Deputy, but the price seem quite high. Is it that much more effective than a drum chip collector with in- and out-put and a spinning action? Your experience?


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a few legitimate dust collection pieces, but most of what I use are either ABS or PVC pipe fittings and reducers etc... these are much less expensive than the ''real'' stuff and do a fine job.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

​


DesertRatTom said:


> I've thought several times about the 4 inch Super Dust Deputy, but the price seem quite high. Is it that much more effective than a drum chip collector with in- and out-put and a spinning action? Your experience?


Tom--I use a home-built Thein baffle on my 4" DC system, and it works very well but I still get some fine particles in my bag. Not a lot, but some. I'm using a small version of the Dust Deputy on my canister vac for the lathe (in the basement of the house)--and there is literally no dust in the canister or the filter. It's pretty doggone impressive to me. Before I put that in, i'd have to clean the filter after turning a pen (if not WHILE turning a pen). 

If I wasn't already considering moving the DC outside and venting directly to a barrel--i'd consider the Super DD. 

earl


----------

